# Post your Fixie



## tryjordan (Dec 8, 2005)

29er with 32x18 and 36x17and Steamroller with 42x20.


----------



## redxj (Oct 17, 2004)

Offroad fixed: Van Dessel Buzz Bomb fixed









On road/track rides:
86' Schwinn Peloton conversion









01' Fuji track 









76' Schwinn Paramount track 









80 something Viner Track bike


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

Started life as a half-assed random parts build. Has evolved a little bit :winker:
since then. White Industries hubs (96 or so Tracker front and an ENO rear), Phil Wood BB and Cog, Surly 1x1 fork and Lockring, King HS, Avid Ulitmate/Nokon/Paul Love lever for the brake, Titec Pluto/Bonty race light handlebar(31.8). Here's a pic of the business end: shiny stuff/rattle can flames/derailleur hanger adjustment/twisty spokes.


----------



## Adirondack Blues (Mar 4, 2004)

Its not a mtb, but here's mine- totally ghetto dumpster rescue. It took me several weeks of driving around during our neighboorhood's annual "clean out your garage days" to locate this late 70's Vista Carrera 7 (whatever the hell that is) lugged steel frame. Cranks and wheels are from an early '80s Puegeot Carbolite 103 that was also in someone's trash. Gearing is 52:20. It's weird, but I love this bike the best of all.


----------



## GrumpyOne (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey, nice fork. :thumbsup:

Here's a photo of my Matt Chester from back in April with a IF fork. The second photo is from a few weeks ago with a Bob Brown built fork that is slightly longer axel to crown.

jw



tryjordan said:


> Post your Fixie


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

GrumpyOne said:


> Hey, nice fork. :thumbsup:
> 
> Here a photo of my Matt Chester from back in April with a IF fork. The second photo is from a few weeks ago with Bob Brown built fork that is slightly longer axel to crown.
> 
> jw


Very nice, Grumpy! Here's my Exile 29er I built last week:


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

IRD road frame converted via ENO, and the commuter/crosser/ugly weather roadie il pompino. Sometimes has a rack/fenders. Now sports a front Avid disc setup.


----------



## ink1373 (Nov 16, 2005)

GrumpyOne, thats one exquisite ride you have there.

Just when I thought I had saved every picture of a Chester out there...


----------



## tomimcmillar (Oct 27, 2005)

*action shot*










Me on my trusty DBR Ti rolling the Three Bridges rock garden during last year's W101.
DBR Ti frame, now has a Juicy 7 for a brake, Fox F100 fork knocked down to 80.
Eno eccentric rear wheel, drilled out cog, 32:16 gearing. 
Have upgraded the wheels with a fresh pair of 819 UST hoops.


----------



## JAK (Jan 6, 2004)

*What counts...*

The business side of things...

It is a SpotCX..42x21 for up..42x17 for down..One word, 'amused'...it is how I feel on my ride home from the trailhead after every ride...


----------



## UzziDH (Dec 22, 2004)

Kona beach cruiser converted into a 29er Fixed Gear Southpaw.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

no camera cable today so..

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=3119501&postcount=25


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*Just a BS*

Here's my rig close to 4 k on it this year


----------



## poppy (Jan 24, 2006)

ink1373 said:


> GrumpyOne, thats one exquisite ride you have there.
> 
> Just when I thought I had saved every picture of a Chester out there...


So why do'nt you post them here or have a dedicated thread for some Chester pics ?


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

I'll play. It will have a steel fork on it sooner or later, but here it is as I am currently rolling around on it.


----------



## 2xPneu (Jan 26, 2004)

*'Nother Chester...*









































Although I never would have put the message on the chainstay myself, the previous owner did, and I like it, so it stays.


----------



## JC2niner (Jan 14, 2006)

here is my new Soma w/ fixed/freewheel rear hub thanks to bolt on cog. I ride fixed 90 percent of the time. Freewheel is for group rides w/ massive amounts of downhill. Otherwise it is in fixed mode almost all the time. 36X18 fixed 36x20 freewheel. Soma mades a great frame, I love this bike! JC


----------



## EndoRythM (Jun 26, 2004)

*All around fixie*

I pretty much ride road with this, but have periodically been known to hit some double track with it. Old Nishiki frame, 42/16.


----------



## Ro.nin (Jun 3, 2005)

*(I know it's not MTB - this is what I use for MTB training though...)*

Here we go. I've just finished her last night. Super smooth ride. Love it!


----------



## skidmark (Mar 9, 2004)

*My Monster Crosser*

Here's my take on a Monster Cross bike. Spot Brand cross frame, Phill Wood fixed/disc hub with a 17/21T Surly Dingle Cog and 34/38T chainrings up front. Not a "Pure" singlespeed I suppose, but I tend not to use the bail-out gear unless I'm really smoked.


----------



## lef-t (May 28, 2004)

*fixed 69er 1FG*

I've been riding it a lot on rugged trails like this with no problems.

2003 C dale 1FG sans headshok
Surly hub with a 16t fw and 16t fixed cog
Salsa 29er rigid fork
One avid mech disc brk, no rear needed.
Handbuilt wheels nothing fancy
EBB in high position
32t front ring with bash guard

The big pile of clothes lashed on the back is normal. I also have a 1st aid kit and tubes.

I love riding this bike, more than I thought I would. Now I'm hooked.


----------



## dansjustchillin (Apr 8, 2004)

My fixie.


----------



## ink1373 (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## lil hillbilly (May 18, 2005)

*couple a konas*

unit 2-9 and a Patty Wagon. Unit frame has been updated since pic:thumbsup:


----------



## gabe (Mar 25, 2004)

tomimcmillar said:


> Me on my trusty DBR Ti rolling the Three Bridges rock garden during last year's W101.
> DBR Ti frame, now has a Juicy 7 for a brake, Fox F100 fork knocked down to 80.
> Eno eccentric rear wheel, drilled out cog, 32:16 gearing.
> Have upgraded the wheels with a fresh pair of 819 UST hoops.


Is that an off road fixie race? Please see our website........we build all our own ORFs.


----------



## AteMrYeats (Oct 26, 2004)

ink1373 said:


>


This thing is cool; very similar set-up to my fixed cross. Care to share the details?


----------



## ink1373 (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks, I fillet brazed the frame at UBI this spring. The design is Matt Chester and Grant Petersen inspired. So far it does everything I had hoped that it would. Handles quick, rides stable and comfortable and it can handle any terrain that I can.

Give me five years or so, and I'll be taking orders.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

I built my first fixed gear this spring and now have 4 of the darn things that are always begging to be ridden.

I've also built up a good number of fixed and ss bikes for folks I know and for the shop I volunteer at.









1955 Raleigh Lenton "Reg Harris" road model.
- I looked for this very bike for almost a year and will probably always be stoked to own and ride this vintage beauty.









1969 Peugeot Criterium fixed gear conversion.
- This bike is my primary commuter and has logged a few thousand km since it was built and needed nothing more than the occasional wheel adjustment.









1973 Raleigh Carlton Gran Sport conversion.
- The conversion from SS to fixed was done last week and I am pretty happy with my sub 20 pound vintage steel rail.









Gt Karakoram conversion.
- The gearing is a trifle steep for the extreme stuff (32:14) but the bike just sails on the XC and will probably be my primary winter ride.


----------



## Dad Man Walking (Sep 7, 2004)

Dang,dude! That thing is fugly! Couldn't make up your mind at the paint chip rack? It is a converted old-school road bike...what frame is under that paint?

I can't tell from that photo...do you have clips on those flat pedals?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Dad Man Walking said:


> Dang,dude! That thing is fugly! Couldn't make up your mind at the paint chip rack? It is a converted old-school road bike...what frame is under that paint?
> 
> I can't tell from that photo...do you have clips on those flat pedals?


I'm curious which of the 33 bikes posted that you are talking about?


----------



## Treybiker (Jan 6, 2004)

I'm guessing the "Rasta" one. My eyes are still burning.


----------



## Dad Man Walking (Sep 7, 2004)

You are correct...my post shows up right under the rasta bike in the indented thread list, I thought it would be clear.

It looks like dansjustchillin did not show up to defend his honor. Or maybe he's colorblind...if so then I apologize for making fun of the disabled.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

I use linear mode. One man's meat.....................


----------



## TheProphet (May 31, 2005)

I'll bite on this too.


----------



## Dad Man Walking (Sep 7, 2004)

I should probably contribute since I was jamming the other poster...conversion of my old road bike


----------



## FTM (Sep 14, 2004)




----------



## tomimcmillar (Oct 27, 2005)

gabe said:


> Is that an off road fixie race? Please see our website........we build all our own ORFs.


Gabe, that's from the Wilderness 101 in Coburn, PA. It's an offroad fixie race only if you're silly enough to ride it fixed.

Here's a pic of my stead as she rides now, from the final stage of the TdB this year:


----------



## robcycle (May 10, 2006)

OK, I give. Who makes the drops you guys are using off road?

-Rob.


----------



## Brent (Jul 16, 2007)

One for the road...

Brent


----------



## billygoat80 (Jun 12, 2007)

Exquisite! I would like to have that kind of problem with money, beautiful.


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

I've logged the most miles on this one, mostly off-road.


----------



## AteMrYeats (Oct 26, 2004)

Those who frequent the 29er board might have seen this, my Retrotec cross.


----------



## FTM (Sep 14, 2004)

robcycle said:


> OK, I give. Who makes the drops you guys are using off road?
> 
> -Rob.


On-One Midge Bars


----------



## robcycle (May 10, 2006)

FTM said:


> On-One Midge Bars


That's what I thought. Now I'll have to get some  :thumbsup:


----------



## Kam (Jan 12, 2004)

mtb;
<img src=https://img205.imageshack.us/img205/2940/desalvo29fixiekr3.jpg>

roadie;
<img src=https://img168.imageshack.us/img168/1127/wilyfixietm5.jpg>


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

dansjustchillin said:


> My fixie.


how do you stop that things with FLATS??


----------



## fatad (Oct 5, 2006)

Here's my commuter with ss/fix flipflop.


----------



## Godless Communist (May 8, 2007)

'06 Steamroller


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

My two Ahearne fixies - one for the dirt and for the track.


----------



## GTL (Mar 30, 2006)

*fixie pic*

Here is a pic of my Steamroller commuter and a shot of my commute - 50% gravel 50% pavement.

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=281892&stc=1&d=1185375591

http://forums.mtbr.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=281893&stc=1&d=1185375591


----------



## ionsmuse (Jul 14, 2005)

Karate Monkey in do-it-all mode, fixed at 38:18.

Such a good bike.


----------



## thadthetroll (Jan 22, 2004)

*Itzawut*

Lugged Ox Platinum,Pace Rc-31 1"steerer..19#


----------



## lil hillbilly (May 18, 2005)

*finally a pic*

love the 07 :thumbsup:


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

thadthetroll said:


> *Itzawut*


That would be a great name for a fixie. I might need to talk to my decal guy....


----------



## mwills (Feb 8, 2005)

*custom soulcraft drop bar 29er fixie*

fixie on this frame most of the time. occasional rides with a coasting mech.


----------



## Gambler (Jul 21, 2005)

Very nice soulcraft. Please post a few more photos. Thanks!


----------



## mwills (Feb 8, 2005)

*i need to take some better shots...*



Gambler said:


> Very nice soulcraft. Please post a few more photos. Thanks!


and i'd like to not have them up against my stupid garage door!


----------



## mwills (Feb 8, 2005)

*and...*



Gambler said:


> Please post a few more photos.


comfy...


----------



## AteMrYeats (Oct 26, 2004)

Yup, that Soulcraft is just about perfect.


----------



## lil hillbilly (May 18, 2005)

*ditto on the big S*

upside down head set? Anti King or just something dif.:skep:

still just a really nice lookin rig!:thumbsup:


----------



## mwills (Feb 8, 2005)

lil hillbilly said:


> upside down head set? Anti King or just something dif.QUOTE]
> nope. loving king. just seeing if anyone would notice.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

lil hillbilly said:


> upside down head set? Anti King or just something dif.:skep:
> 
> still just a really nice lookin rig!:thumbsup:


I've seen quite a few riders do that. Must be some kind of an underground cult secret handshake thing?!


----------



## poppy (Jan 24, 2006)

thadthetroll said:


> Lugged Ox Platinum,Pace Rc-31 1"steerer..19#


This Smoke is Hot :thumbsup:


----------



## thadthetroll (Jan 22, 2004)

*Hot Smoke*

Poppy..
if you think the Itzawut is hot then what about this one


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

specialized is doing several limited production (500 units each) "city edition" bikes (new york, london, boston, chicago, & seattle). got my "new york" in yesterday (no. 160) but havent had a chance to ride it yet. need to swap out the 16" wide bars and lever (for a paul e-lever) and perhaps a couple of other minor tweaks. 

who knows, i may actually get around to posting a few of the other fixies in the stable at some point...


----------



## ink1373 (Nov 16, 2005)

looks familiar.


----------



## ink1373 (Nov 16, 2005)

that bike is circa 2003, at least.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

monogod said:


> specialized is doing several limited production (500 units each) "city edition" bikes (new york, london, boston, chicago, & seattle). got my "new york" in yesterday (no. 160) but havent had a chance to ride it yet. need to swap out the 16" wide bars and lever (for a paul e-lever) and perhaps a couple of other minor tweaks.
> 
> who knows, i may actually get around to posting a few of the other fixies in the stable at some point...


coolest langster yet. draw a moustache on that dude in the license pic!

(that e-lever has me thinking really hard about a new rim with a braking surface)


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

hollister said:


> coolest langster yet. draw a moustache on that dude in the license pic!
> 
> (that e-lever has me thinking really hard about a new rim with a braking surface)


funny you should mention that... i was thinking about drawing not only a moustache on that guy, but a towel wrapped around his head too! :lol:

have you seen any of the other city edition langsters? http://www.specialized.com/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?spid=32825

the london is pretty cool too. all the city edition langsters have been back ordered for months, and from what it seems most of the people who will have them will be shop employees. seems as soon as they were announced that all of them were almost immediately spoken for. we've had our orders in since we got the pre '08 season dealer info.

they are doing a second run on the seattle though, it seems to be the most popular. two guys at the shop have orders in for them. another ordered the london, and i think one ordered the boston.

next year theyre doing an austin, texas edition too. ill get one just cuz its my hometown, but i have my fingers crossed the thing wont be burnt orange.

and yeah, that e-lever is sweet. we built up a pristine vintage schwinn fixie with one a couple of monts ago and it is the bomb. not only looks great but it WORKS! one finger endos!


----------



## 1x1_KT (May 7, 2007)

monogod said:


> specialized is doing several limited production (500 units each) "city edition" bikes (new york, london, boston, chicago, & seattle). got my "new york" in yesterday (no. 160) but havent had a chance to ride it yet. need to swap out the 16" wide bars and lever (for a paul e-lever) and perhaps a couple of other minor tweaks.
> 
> who knows, i may actually get around to posting a few of the other fixies in the stable at some point...


freeken sweet!!


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

*now i gotta find a new "in"*



STC said:


> One for the road...
> 
> Brent


is that you?

what happened?


----------



## Nev (Jan 30, 2004)

Did I already post this or was that a different thread? Sorry if it's a repeat. My Strong hardtail which has spent most of it's life Fixed, eno hub in the back. I love it.


----------



## whatthedillyo13 (Jul 12, 2006)

Right now the bike is set up for on-road use. 2.5in slicks w/ a 44t ring up front.

www.fixedgeargus.blogspot.com


----------



## DragginRSX (Jul 26, 2009)

*Here's one of my FIVE Bikes, a Fixed Vintage USA-Made Huffy!*

Here's my Huffy Scout ATB Mtn. Bike converted to a fixed-gear track-bike with 27" Road Wheels, newer pics coming soon:


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)




----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## DragginRSX (Jul 26, 2009)

*My Fixie; Sorry for the delay, my pics were too big!*

This is a 1960s Huffy Scout ATB. I fit 27" wheels onto it to make it fast-enough to be a Road Track Bike. I had an extra set of 27's from my Vintage Le Tour. At this very moment, my fixed-gear is waiting patiently, with a new drivetrain, for me to come and get it! I'll post the latest pics as soon as I take them!


----------



## DragginRSX (Jul 26, 2009)

*And here's my "BFH" modification to fit road wheels on her:*

The original frame was an All-Terrain Mountain Bike with 26" Wheels and a Rear-Brake. To fit the 27" Road Wheels, I whacked the Rear Brake-Mount with a four-pound sledge until the welds broke! Voila! A Track-Bike with 27" Wheels! 700c's are going on soon!


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

DragginRSX said:


> The original frame was an All-Terrain Mountain Bike with 26" Wheels and a Rear-Brake. To fit the 27" Road Wheels, I whacked the Rear Brake-Mount with a four-pound sledge until the welds broke! Voila! A Track-Bike with 27" Wheels! 700c's are going on soon!


Take that, structural integrity!!


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

i think this thread called for fixed mountain bikes


----------



## DragginRSX (Jul 26, 2009)

*Don't worry, I know a guy that welds!*

I may also have him mount a couple "Paul" Drop-outs...we shall see!...


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

nuck_chorris said:


> i think this thread called for fixed mountain bikes


Ya think!?



















TomiCogs rawk. :thumbsup:

Oh, and your sig sucks, you young punk....


----------



## bstrick (Nov 12, 2005)

GT fixie. Now with front brake and carbon fork. Off road machine, love it!

My commuter. Fully loaded and ready for winter riding. Funny though because it's summer and I've been running it with nothing on it at about 15 lbs. Fun!


----------



## flynngabriel (Jun 3, 2009)

nuck_chorris said:


> i think this thread called for fixed mountain bikes


 there all still good looking tho!


----------



## claudel (Dec 4, 2008)

I used a "Flip Flop" hub- a rear hub with SS kit for freewheel and one cog from veloso.co.uk monted instead disc breake. Now I use a SS chain from SRAM with half link and I can used the wheel for fixed or SS. I have the same number of tooth per each cog.
https://img35.imageshack.us/i/dscn2411n.jpg/


----------



## kdh747 (Feb 15, 2009)

my fixies, I love them. Welcome to Tokyo CMWC 2009! BIG UP!




































https://www.pedalmafia.com


----------



## kdh747 (Feb 15, 2009)

and more..
















https://www.pedalmafia.com


----------



## DragginRSX (Jul 26, 2009)

*A reply to "I think this is for fixed mountain-bikes:"*

Why, yes, this site does focus on mountain-bikes. A Huffy Scout IS a Mountain Bike. I simply "modified" it to fit road tires. I am OBSESSED with speed, and my bicycle commute is 15 miles. Plus, one of the reasons for my bike-obsession is that I am an Engineering student who is fascinated by light-weight and very strong materials!


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)




----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)




----------



## DragginRSX (Jul 26, 2009)

*ANd as Promised...Here are the pics of my Track Bike with the Sexy New CRANK!*

This crank is an Origin-8 110mmX165mm and it weighs in at a mere 395grams!:


----------



## DragginRSX (Jul 26, 2009)

*The next step...*

The Next Step will be a set of Weinmann DP-18 Semi-Aero Track Wheels in Anodized Red Finish! Yes, the Velocity Deep-V are a better quality rim, however, not only are they twice as expensive, the colour of the Weinmann Ano-Red is BREATHTAKING! Check back for even more pics!


----------



## Mr.SBC (Dec 18, 2006)

Its Bamboo. I ride it off-road


----------



## poppy (Jan 24, 2006)

Cool, I love Bamboo bikes :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.SBC (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks! I made a thread about it if you want to read about it more, located here...http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=6254714#poststop


----------



## DragginRSX (Jul 26, 2009)

I am just curious to know if anyone has any idea what ROAD-tires would be best for snow, ice, and wet leaves. I haven't tried riding in the icy-cold and snow yet, if bike-messengers can do it in Seattle, Montreal, Boston, and NYC, I should be able to do it in Indiana too (or die trying, what better way?)!

I was thinking of using either Specialized Houffalize CX, Captain CX, Burrough CX, or perhaps a Vittoria Cyclocross tire, any suggestions?

I tend to favor the Specialized Burrough CX (700c x 32c), it seems like it'd be best through water and still fast when it's dry, but I haven't tried them yet.

I DO have a couple mountain bikes too, but the Fixed Road seems like the best physical challenge in my area (we have a satisfactory greenway that I can take from work to college without much battling with cars).


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

1986 Specialized Rockhopper and Motobecane Messenger. I had my MotoB Outcast setup as a fixed gear for a bit which I took on the trails.


----------



## Holmes (Jun 23, 2008)

74' Peugeot UO-8 converted to a fixie last winter. Obviously not a mtb, but I've done a fair bit of dirt farm road cruisin' on it. Originally put moustache bars on it, currently running Nitto Rando's.



















All I need now is a sweet matching track suit and porn 'stache:


----------



## DragginRSX (Jul 26, 2009)

Dion, I see your MotoB has Conti UltraGatorskins, I have the same on my fixed. How are those in the loose and wet? Have you tried them in the snow?


----------



## DragginRSX (Jul 26, 2009)

Holmes...Shave the beard, leave the mustache, and buy the yellow jumpsuit - take a pic, Photoshop it until it looks like a photo from the seventies and superimpose it on that brochure pic - sport the look!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2009)

I sitting here drooling over this bike-porn and tracking my Vassago as it travels across the country via UPS.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

DragginRSX said:


> Dion, I see your MotoB has Conti UltraGatorskins, I have the same on my fixed. How are those in the loose and wet? Have you tried them in the snow?


Snow? :lol: I live in California!

We don't get much rain or harsh weather, and it all dries up pretty good. The worst I've ridden my road tires through have been wet leaves, and I don't think any road tire does well in those.

I use Gatorskins on my road bike and my fixed gear simply because of their puncture resistance. I've had one thorn flat, but that was on a century ride. They roll real nice, too.


----------



## campredcloudbikes (Feb 22, 2008)

nuck_chorris said:


> i think this thread called for fixed mountain bikes


Yes, not only that, but this whole entire website calls for mountain bikes.
mtbr = MounTain Bike Review 

The General recently got upgraded with a Tomicog!
































Some of these road fixies are making me cringe.......


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

Here's mine

XT disc hub, VeloSolo bolt on cog, 47/19


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

PepperJester said:


>


rad idea, swap the cranks instead of flipping the wheel. my only concern is that you make sure your pedals are really tight so they don't come off. the direction you are pedaling on the cranks now is going to "encourage" your pedals to thread themselves off.


----------



## campredcloudbikes (Feb 22, 2008)

is that a ramped cassette cog you drilled out?
careful that chain don't come off.... put some good locktite in the pedal threads too, or get a tandem crankset.


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

Tomi once did a limited production run of 22t disc mount cogs, and Velosolo announced they will start selling 22t cogs later this month, so you might try one of those if you don't want to risk dropping your chain.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Not my cup o' tea, but I have much respect to those that ride fixed off-road. Love my fixed road bike, but keeping my SS mtb SS.


----------



## ellisj (May 9, 2010)

My STAATS~


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

ellisj said:


> My STAATS~


That will be fun to ride as a fixie.


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

ellisj said:


> My STAATS~


Chain tensioner? That's not going to live very long.


----------



## xtomx (Jul 31, 2009)

Dingle cog, 44x17 and 19


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Is that STAATS fixed or FW?


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

xtomx said:


> Dingle cog, 44x17 and 19


What frame is that?


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Looks like a Steamroller.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Looks like you're right. Didn't know they had a ripple in the chainstay.


----------



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

I HATE FIXIES

the forum is ss not fixie. thats what road bike review is for


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Mighty Matt said:


> I HATE FIXIES
> 
> the forum is ss not fixie. thats what road bike review is for


If you look really closely, some are mountain bikes.

Do you hate 'fixies' or hipsters? Not that I condone either...


----------



## paqrat (Jan 17, 2004)

*My fixed gear MTB*

2010 Vassago Optimus Ti -- frame replaced my white Jabberwocky...


----------



## nuck_chorris (Jun 6, 2008)

Mighty Matt said:


> I HATE FIXIES
> 
> the forum is ss not fixie. thats what road bike review is for


its better to have them riding than doing other sorts of mischievous activity. there is nothing wrong with mountain fixies here so just chill


----------



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

umarth said:


> If you look really closely, some are mountain bikes.
> 
> Do you hate 'fixies' or hipsters? Not that I condone either...


i despise hipsters on brakeless fixies. possibly the most un practical bikes ever. yes some are mtb's, i just think fixies in a city or on a trail with anything resembling a hill is stupid, espically brakeless. in a place that's flat, they are semi practical with brakes.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Mighty Matt said:


> i despise hipsters on brakeless fixies. possibly the most un practical bikes ever. yes some are mtb's, i just think fixies in a city or on a trail with anything resembling a hill is stupid, espically brakeless. in a place that's flat, they are semi practical with brakes.


I do think that fixed gears can be made into somewhat silly and impractical machines, but I commute on one year round and have toured on it. I also regularly try steep mtb trails with my mountain bike converted. Running brakes is a personal choice that I don't think is particularly smart, but fixed gear is fun, a great work out and has a lot of crossover benefit for SSing mtbs.

You can borrow my bike some time.


----------



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

umarth said:


> You can borrow my bike some time.


do you live in or around idaho?


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

umarth said:


> I do think that fixed gears can be made into somewhat silly and impractical machines, but I commute on one year round and have toured on it. I also regularly try steep mtb trails with my mountain bike converted. Running brakes is a personal choice that I don't think is particularly smart, but fixed gear is fun, a great work out and has a lot of crossover benefit for SSing mtbs.


Good post. I'm pretty much down for anybody riding whatever... the more unconventional, the more interesting. People freak out when I ride my cyclocross bike on the same trails they ride their MTB's on... and even freak out more when I ride my fixed 'cross bike. Brakeless is dumb, IMO.

Variety is the spice of life. Doowutchyalike.


----------



## xtomx (Jul 31, 2009)

Mighty Matt said:


> i despise hipsters on brakeless fixies. possibly the most un practical bikes ever. yes some are mtb's, i just think fixies in a city or on a trail with anything resembling a hill is stupid, espically brakeless. in a place that's flat, they are semi practical with brakes.


Hey man, I agree! The fixed gear can be impractical in a lot of places.. yet... FOR ME... it provides a lot of FUN and CHALLENGE. Eg on long distance rides or for riding the easy trails around my house...

However, I will disagree when you say they are impractical in cities? Seriously? Ffs, it's 2010... don't even bother arguing about this crap.

And... hills? hahaha

Check your sig, mate.



umarth said:


> Looks like you're right. Didn't know they had a ripple in the chainstay.


Yup, it's a steamroller


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

So now we've got one guy who's looking for comfort and ease, and another who's preaching practicality..... all in this singlespeed forum.

:skep:

Just for the record, fixed gear is fun. Skinny jeans and no brakes are not.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Single speed
Brakes - front and rear
Mountain bike
(I wear a helmet)

Teaches me something and improves my technique on geared / SS / HT / double squshy rides on my other bikes.










Whatsamatterthat?  :nono:


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*my current 3*

esp love my siren and singular


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

Nice bikes! No brakes on the Ibis?


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

p nut said:


> Nice bikes! No brakes on the Ibis?


for now..... mainly used for short trips.... and brake went on singular =)


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

fixed 700'd tranny? :eekster: 
talk about frankenbiking it!
you decide to give that thing a loving OFFROAD-based home, let me know!  
fixed, offroad? no prob there, but 700x28's? duuude! LOL

(I'm kidding, no offence meant!)


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Mighty Matt said:


> do you live in or around idaho?


Portland/Eugene, OR.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

byknuts said:


> fixed 700'd tranny? :eekster:
> talk about frankenbiking it!
> you decide to give that thing a loving OFFROAD-based home, let me know!
> fixed, offroad? no prob there, but 700x28's? duuude! LOL
> ...


its gets plenty of dirt.... just on the lighter side....


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

As policy I've never had a computer on the fixi...but I'm 5ish years on my current build and I've got thousands of miles of serious mtb'n and racing (yes I've raced...quite a bit actually). The fixi is my main commuter year round in ND, and as a military dude I've dragged it to all corners of the US as my travel bike. Terrible conditions, hard riding, and neglectfull maintenance have been this bikes existence. I've worn countless cheap 8spd chains, lots of tires, an ENO chainring and hub, and a Phil Wood stainless cog. In all that riding I NEVER was distracted thinking about needing to bleed mushy brakes, adjusting rebound, how fast my 400$ hub is engaging, or if a DW link would make me faster..........

Instead I enjoyed the ride and was challenged by even tame trails. I'm a much better rider/racer for it. 

Ride and Smile Dude.


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

slower then snot

do you always ride platforms?

the plastics dont work too well when wet, how do they work for you.

i ride platforms on my fixed cross around town but when im gonna hit the trails i throw my clipless pedals on.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

veloreality said:


> slower then snot
> 
> do you always ride platforms?
> 
> ...


My left knee doesn't care to be clipped in for longer then 4 hours... wet/plastic pedals haven't been to much of a problem for me... Esp in S/w utah 

so yup platforms 100% of the time


----------



## veloreality (May 10, 2009)

SlowerThenSnot said:


> My left knee doesn't care to be clipped in for longer then 4 hours... wet/plastic pedals haven't been to much of a problem for me... Esp in S/w utah
> 
> so yup platforms 100% of the time


i see. my right knees the same. give speedplay frogs a shot. i tried shimano and crankbrothers and had issues. havent had any issues with the frogs yet.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

veloreality said:


> i see. my right knees the same. give speedplay frogs a shot. i tried shimano and crankbrothers and had issues. havent had any issues with the frogs yet.


Happy with my current setup


----------



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

umarth said:


> Portland/Eugene, OR.


that's only a day. boise isn't to far from the capital of smug fixie riders. make sure you have brakes on the bike, cuz in boise brakeless fixies are illegal.


----------



## Mighty Matt (Apr 22, 2009)

fixie has just become the most uncool thing ever. it is being backed by THE MAN!!!
run the corporate robots have embraced the fixie. run and hide!!!!!


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Mighty Matt said:


> fixie has just become the most uncool thing ever. it is being backed by THE MAN!!!
> run the corporate robots have embraced the fixie. run and hide!!!!!


Whoa dude. That has nothing, zero, zilch, nada, *nothing* to do with my riding a fixed MTB on the trails.

I don't like THAT fixie thing either, it is a *cultural / fashion fad*. Why are you so fixed (sic) on that crap in a mountain bike forum? Those guys do not go out in the dirt.....

https://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/36518763

I can tell you my fixed gear MTB rides have nothing, *nothing*, *NO THING* to do with the mainstream of media advertising America. I do not even watch TV, so I never see ads like that.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm going to have to give fixed mtn biking another shot. All these pics are making me want to try it again. I do love riding my fixed gear on the road (no skids or bar spins, mind you). 

And the dude getting pissy about hipsters, who really cares? Ride what you like.


----------



## ak greeff (May 21, 2008)

bianchi pista. super fun around town bike


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

*BIG fun!*

Some shots of the Steath Monkey...


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

Mighty Matt said:


> yes some are mtb's, i just think fixies in a city or on a trail with anything resembling a hill is stupid, espically brakeless. in a place that's flat, they are semi practical with brakes.


everyone is certainly welcome to their opinion, and i share your opinion about having no brakes on a bike, but your vociferous distaste of riding a mtn scorcher begs the obvious question... have you actually TRIED fixed mtb riding? or fixed road riding?

give it a try sometime. not only does it demand MUCH more out of your skills and endurance, but it's just plain FUN!

as others have pointed out, it's possible to ride a fixed mtb VERY fast down steep, tight, twisty trails as well as clean gnarly terrain.

the guy behind me was freewheeling, but i wasn't slowing him down a bit going down vortex which is VERY steep and twisty...










in fact, i was pulling AWAY from him...










if you want a REAL challenge try to clean stuff like this on a fixie...










it's hard enough on a coastie...










or ride trails like this fixed...


----------

